# Question ref auto entrepreneur fees



## calin-m

In an attempt to get some temp work (legally) via consulting, I visited the local Chambre de Commerce, whose agent recommended me to register using Espace Auto-Entrepreneur. With what appeared a one time fee of €59, I filed my application and I am now waiting on the follow-up. In the meantime, I noticed two different charges, the same day, as deductions from my checking account: one in the amount of €59, from this “Espace Entrepreneur” (makes sense), and one of €16, from a “SARL ST Distrib”. Does anyone have any idea if the second one is some sort of hidden fee tied to the entrepreneur registration process?


----------



## EuroTrash

Are you sure that was the site that was recommended?
Registering as an auto entrepreneur is free of charge if you use the urssaf site for instance creer mon auto-entreprise - Autoentrepreneur.urssaf.fr

There are a lot of websites that offer a paid service providing help with the formalities of registering an ME and offering other types of business and admin support that you can sign up for for an additional fee. That is fair enough for anyone who wants to pay for this kind of support, but to me it is in many cases very close to a scam because these sites don't point out that using their paid service is optional, and if you don't need support services you can do it yourself for free..
'Fraid I can't shed any light on SARL ST Distrib


----------



## BackinFrance

calin-m said:


> In an attempt to get some temp work (legally) via consulting, I visited the local Chambre de Commerce, whose agent recommended me to register using Espace Auto-Entrepreneur. With what appeared a one time fee of €59, I filed my application and I am now waiting on the follow-up. In the meantime, I noticed two different charges, the same day, as deductions from my checking account: one in the amount of €59, from this “Espace Entrepreneur” (makes sense), and one of €16, from a “SARL ST Distrib”. Does anyone have any idea if the second one is some sort of hidden fee tied to the entrepreneur registration process?


I believe this is to do with distribution of dividends or profits possibly on a streaming basis,.

First thing to do is to tell your bank you have not authorized this deduction and ask them to reverse it.

Then go back to the CIC and ask if they can explain what has or might have happened. 

There is also a chance that your account has been hacked.


----------



## EuroTrash

BackinFrance said:


> I believe this is to do with distribution of dividends or profits possibly on a streaming basis,.
> 
> First thing to do is to tell your bank you have not authorized this deduction and ask them to reverse it.
> 
> Then go back to the CIC and ask if they can explain what has or might have happened.
> 
> There is also a chance that your account has been hacked.


I doubt CIC will know anything about this.
.
As per its mentions légales Espace Auto-Entrepreneur the above website identifies itself as a private enterprise
*ENTREPRENEUR EUROPE LIMITED*
Aldwych House, 71 -91 Aldwych
London, WC2B 4HN
United Kingdom

which appears to be registered in the UK. It's not obvious that it has any connection with the CIC.
The 59€ is indeed the fee they charge for submitting your application for you. As BiF says, if you don't recognise SARL ST Distrib (sounds like a commercial activity, based on the Distrib - have you bought something at a fast food outlet for instance?), definitely query the 16€ with your bank and ask them to be on the alert for any more unusual debits.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I might also check out this "agent" of the CCI who directed you to the commercial website for setting up the auto-entrepreneur thing. If he is indeed working for the CCI he should NOT be referring people to private registration services like the one you apparently used. 

The website for signing up as an auto entrepreneur has changed a few times in the last several years. The actual CCI (usually one per departement and located in the same town as the prefecture) should only direct you to the government sites where you can register for free.


----------



## EuroTrash

OK definitely contact your bank.
This site has been reported as a scam at least twice


https://www.signal-arnaques.com/scam/view/402442


and https://www.signal-arnaques.com/scam/view/402298
and lots of people are upset about it.

Let's just hope it does what it promises and passes on your application.

I don't suppose you can get your 59€ back but you can at least make sure they don't take any more.


----------



## calin-m

Thank you all for the helpful replies!

First - it certainly looks like this was not supposed to be advertised by an employee of the chamber of commerce. There is no way that the link would have been confused with the valid one @EuroTrash provided (thank you!). 

Second: the alleged turnaround time for receiving the paperwork is of approx three weeks (according to the email received from these folks, which seems to align to the estimated times I now saw provided by the valid site), so I can't do much about recouperating the €59, until the time expires and I don't get anything. On the other hand the €16 should be declinable right away, at there was no mention of such, so I'll start with my bank, to try and see if they can tell me who requested that amount.

Oh, well... as they used to say in a very old commercial: "it pays to discover" 🙁


----------



## Bevdeforges

I think the "usual procedure" for online scams is to go report the scam to the local police. Not that they will be able to catch the guys, but they do keep records of the sites involved and that may ultimately lead to some sort of legal action. Your bank will probably tell you to file a police report, but you might want to do one in any event, just so this is on the record.


----------



## EuroTrash

Re the 16€.
A couple of weeks back I saw two very small debits on my statement to a company I had never heard of, it wasn't the same as yours but I think it had 'distribution' in the name. I googled the company and it was a commercial operation way down south where I hadn't been.
I couldn't for the life of me think what they were, and the fact that there were 2 of them on consecutive days made me suspicious so I messaged my bank and said I couldn't swear I hadn't done these transactions but I couldn't think what they might be and I was suspicious.
Sod's law, ten minutes after I'd sent the email it dawned on me. The first very small debit was when I'd bought a couple of croissants and a baguette at the campsite shop and I hadn't had any change so I'd paid by card. The second small debit was for a pizza at the campsite restaurant (I enjoyed that pizza, Clics  ). The name next to the debits must be the name of the outfit that has the shop and restaurant franchise although it's not displayed anywhere you can see it. So of course I had to message my bank again quickly to say, Ha ha, I just realised what those two payments are and there is no problem, it was me..Somewhat embarrassing.
(Co-incidentally, a few days I had another message from the bank from a lady introducing herself as my new contact person and looking forward to building a relationship with me and all that rubbish. I have this image of Damien Tightpants, my previous advisor, reading those two messages and saying That's it, I've had enough of trying to look after this batty old git, it's someone else's turn.)


----------



## Clic Clac

EuroTrash said:


> The second small debit was for a pizza at the campsite restaurant (I enjoyed that pizza, Clics  ).


Told you to take the Tenner when it was on the table. 🤣


----------

